# Biloxi Sunrise



## Georgiaastro (Nov 2, 2004)

These were taken over the weekend.

Larry


----------



## leo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nice shots Larry*

I like the pic's as the ship moves through  

leo


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 8, 2004)

Dejavu. I woke up on the Biloxi beach one morning back in 1979 seeing that same sunrise with a ship anchored just off the beach. I was on a weekend pass from Fort Polk and went there with a few friends. The sunset was just as incrediable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Astro.....*

Man, those are great!!!!!!!!!!!

All that is missin' is "ME" there with a Big 'Ol Cup of coffee and a comfortable chair.....


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 9, 2004)

"oh yeah" that is what I said when each picture came up.Thanks


----------

